# Bad/Good Coaches in San Diego



## damnnn (Oct 22, 2017)

name___club___ages coached___why are they good/bad?


----------



## MWN (Oct 22, 2017)

How on earth would anybody on the forum have any intelligent opinion on the matter unless they sat down with each of the coaches THIS YEAR and audited the practices?  All opinions you solicit are horribly flawed.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 22, 2017)

All clubs have good and bad coaches.  I know great coaches at big and small clubs and horrible coaches at big and small clubs.  Even the “top clubs” have horrible coaches.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Oct 22, 2017)

A good coach is a coach that connects with your kid, attempts to play more possession and less kickball, understands that wins are good but development is better, plays the team at the appropriate level, finds playing time for everyone and can communicate with the kids and the crazy ass parents.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Oct 22, 2017)

Most parents have no concept of what a good coach is. Team loses = bad coach, kid doesn't get play time = bad coach, etc. I would love to see a thread at each age group help weed out the coaches at each level. I have had the luxury this year to watch 5 different SoCal U16/17 DA clubs practices multiple times and the best coach of the 5 by far (and I mean by far) for development has least wins and the team with the most wins has a coach that teaches little from my observations. Maybe since he has the big brand and brought in the best athletic players he just goes with it; but, from what I have seen when the girls practice/play they are out of position a lot, no formation maintained or adjusted to play, but fast, big, athletic kids. DA needs to go in and have quizzes for the kids on positioning/formations, play progression, etc. - would be eye opening. Let the big fast kids continue to rule the progression of girls soccer... Wins bring parents and revenue... 1 more year of club soccer for my DD so I guess I should just go with it and relax.


----------



## CoachMike (Nov 14, 2017)

Not trying to be antagonistic here but parents won't be a good judge of coach. Its up to the players. 99.9% of parents only see their kid play for 60-90 minutes a week and they base it a LOTTTTT on wins.

Personally its very frustrating to see a coach get heaps of praise when they are [I forgot the word] but misplace their team in an easy bracket, play long ball to their best player isolated up top and time waste in the first half for example. What are you coaching them?.. 

The posts above are excellent.. Good to see.


----------



## BeachHawk (Nov 15, 2017)

I wonder who the "other" clubs are as they have 53% of the vote. Anyone willing to share?


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 20, 2017)

CoachMike said:


> Not trying to be antagonistic here but parents won't be a good judge of coach. Its up to the players. 99.9% of parents only see their kid play for 60-90 minutes a week and they base it a LOTTTTT on wins.
> 
> Personally its very frustrating to see a coach get heaps of praise when they are [I forgot the word] but misplace their team in an easy bracket, play long ball to their best player isolated up top and time waste in the first half for example. What are you coaching them?..
> 
> The posts above are excellent.. Good to see.


[sandbagging]


----------

